# When to Cut Nails?



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

How do you know when nails have gotten too long and need a trim? Luna came to us with nails recently done (I'm presuming they did them when she was under for her spay) but it's been a month now.

I know when I see a dog with excessively long nails that need to be done, but Luna's nails still don't seem to have gotten much longer at all. I don't want to let them get to a point where they become a problem, but I also don't want to do them too often that they get too short and cause problems.

Are there any rules of thumb to know when they should be cut/dremeled/whatever? We don't have anything purchased for her nails yet so suggestions of good tools are also appreciated.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

This is a great article about nail trimming and why good nail length is important for a dog's structure. 

http://susangarrettdogagility.com/2013/08/cutting-your-dogs-nails-how-important-is-it-really/


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

With Freyja, Dove and Blue I dremel once a week so I can take just a tiny bit off each time and keep them tidy. That way I don't have to worry about needing to take much off or the nails over growing and they stay tolerant of having their nails done. Remus gets his done every other week if they need done, he tends to chew his nails and keep them short on his own. Duke has never actually needed his nails done, I have no idea why. I have to assume it has to do with size and walking on pavement. I am waiting for Hobs to acclimate to our home completely and then I will start him on a once a week dremeling as well. His nails appear to have been done at the shelter but they didn't do his dew claws which need done desperately (I've been scratched many times now during "target" training).


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not aware of any issues that can come from being too short, but then I've never seen a dog whose nails would be what I consider too short.

Even if she doesn't need it, I would work on trimming small slivers every other week or so. You will help keep them cut back, and she will get used to having it done in a low key pain-free way (because you are unlikely to quick her and hurt her by doing small bits at once, so she won't associate nail trims with pain). 

A general rule is that if you hear then clicking on hard floors, they need to be trimmed. Arguably you should trim before they reach that point, but it's a good way to know if they are definitely getting too long and you need to address how often you're trimming.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

I cut nails once a week. I probably don't NEED to cut them that often, but if there is any growth away from the quick that CAN be cut, then I'm gonna do it lol. Keeps them at a nice length and keeps the quicks back. 
Also I hate hearing them click on the floors, I've never been able to get them to a point where there is no clicking (the nails don't touch the ground when they stand, but they still click-clack away), but I can tell if the clicking gets louder that I'm overdue for trimming. 

Thankfully my dogs are pretty good for their nail business, I wouldn't torture myself by doing it so often if they were bad for it.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

You can hear her nails on the floor but they don't seem long at all to me. Maybe I'm just used to seeing dogs with nails that are too long.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Remind me and I'll show you Ranger's when you come by.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> Remind me and I'll show you Ranger's when you come by.


Will do! *too short*


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been cutting Kairi's nails once every 2-3 weeks since she was a pup (and the breeder did before that, too) and they still click clack the wood a little. Anyway, yeah.. I always do them once every 2-3 weeks, even if it is just cutting off the tip.


----------



## fordiesel69 (Jul 11, 2014)

Question, how do wild dogs / wolves maintain their nails?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

fordiesel69 said:


> Question, how do wild dogs / wolves maintain their nails?


I'm not an expert but I presume since wolves are much more active and constantly on the move, their nails wear down naturally.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I run the dremel over their nails once a week to smooth them over and take any length off. Since I have been doing this they have started to recede a little on all of the dogs (YAY! lol). On the puppy I clip them every 1 to 2 weeks with regular clippers.


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm quite bad with it.... when I hear nails, they get clipped lol.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for the tips everyone!

I got some clippers and did her front nails... then I clipped one too far and she yelped and I felt sooooo bad it scared me out of clipping anymore. We bought a dremel this weekend and my bf did her back nails while I tried to keep her calm and it went well. Once the back nails were done she'd had enough but I figure that's fine, we can switch to front nails again this weekend. 

When they did them before we got her some had been clipped shorter than others so some of her front nails are still quite short.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson yelps on every other nail unless you just shave off the tiniest bit (and they never bleed). I think some dogs are just more sensitive than others (ie they are big babies)


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I cut Toby's nails each week. I've got to get myself a dremel though and shape them. I don't want them still feeling sharp when I start bringing him into work.


----------

